# Bad Xnach: Freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung - Barney Geröllheimer bitte nicht fahren!



## X-Präsi (3. November 2007)

Hallo Ihr Leutz, war in den letzten Wochen wieder einige Male auf den Kreuznacher Trails unterwegs. Und ich bin entsetzt, wie sehr der Barney Geröllheimer Trail (das ist der Trail aus Richtung Bismarckhütte immer am Hang entlang zur Altenbaumburg).

Der Weg war ja schon immer sehr lose und geröllig. Aber durch das permanente Wegrutschen der Vorderreifen wurden die hangseitigen Wegkanten mittlerweile völlig abgetragen. Der Weg braucht dringend ne Erholungspause, sonst existiert der in einem Jahr nicht mehr. 
Daher bitte ich insbesondere in meiner Funktion als DIMB-Rheinland-Pfalz-Vertreter alle, die in Kreuznach unterwegs sind, für die nächsten Monate auf den Weg zu verzichten. Bei der Auswahl an genialen Trails ist das in Kreuznach ja auch kein wirkliches Problem, oder?


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. November 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Leutz, war in den letzten Wochen wieder einige Male auf den Kreuznacher Trails unterwegs. Und ich bin entsetzt, wie sehr der Barney Geröllheimer Trail (das ist der Trail aus Richtung Bismarckhütte immer am Hang entlang zur Altenbaumburg).
> 
> Der Weg war ja schon immer sehr lose und geröllig. Aber durch das permanente Wegrutschen der Vorderreifen wurden die hangseitigen Wegkanten mittlerweile völlig abgetragen. Der Weg braucht dringend ne Erholungspause, sonst existiert der in einem Jahr nicht mehr.
> Daher bitte ich insbesondere in meiner Funktion als DIMB-Rheinland-Pfalz-Vertreter alle, die in Kreuznach unterwegs sind, für die nächsten Monate auf den Weg zu verzichten. Bei der Auswahl an genialen Trails ist das in Kreuznach ja auch kein wirkliches Problem, oder?



Am Donnerstag 1.11.2007 bin ich diesen Weg gelaufen, nicht MTB-gefahren! Der Pfad war ok. Wenn der Pfad jedoch überhaupt nicht mehr genutzt wird, dann in der Tat wird er verschwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (4. November 2007)

Was meinst Du mit: der Pfad war ok? Ich kenne den seit 15 Jahren und er war noch nie so weit abgerutscht, wie jetzt. Es ist ja teilweise schon nur noch eine Reifenspur an der gerölligen, losen  Hangkante, schmaler als meine Big Betty, vorhanden. Und mit jedem, der mit dem Vorderrad da wieder abrutscht, wird er schmaler. In meiner letzten Gruppe ist über die Hälfte mehrmals abgerutscht. Das lässt sich selbst mit breiten Reifen gar nicht mehr vermeiden.

Die kurzen Einschnittdurchfahrungen sind völlig den Hang herunter abgerutscht. Nicht, dass ich das nicht fahren kann, aber es wandert immer mehr abwärts. Und mit jedem, der hängen bleibt, wirds schlimmer. 

Ich kann und will niemandem etwas verbieten, sondern nur an Euch appellieren: gebt dem WEg die Chance, durch weiterhin regelmässige Begehung wieder fester zu werden.


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. November 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich kann und will niemandem etwas verbieten, sondern nur an Euch appellieren: gebt dem WEg die Chance, durch weiterhin regelmässige Begehung wieder fester zu werden.



Wer will diesen Weg abwandern? Der Weg ist in keiner Wanderkarte eingezeichnet, nicht ausgezeichnet und auch ansonsten nur von Insidern zu finden. Ich gebe zu, ein wenig Trittsicherheit bzw. Fahrsicherheit sollte man schon haben


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer will diesen Weg abwandern? Der Weg ist in keiner Wanderkarte eingezeichnet, nicht ausgezeichnet und auch ansonsten nur von Insidern zu finden. Ich gebe zu, ein wenig Trittsicherheit bzw. Fahrsicherheit sollte man schon haben



das kann doch wohl jetzt bitte nicht soo schwierig sein dem rat bzw. der bitte eines locals zu folgen und dem trail seine erholungspause zuzusichern. allemal besser als wenns den bald gar nicht mehr gibt. 
wer will denn entscheiden wer folglich auf den trail darf muss man vorher eine prüfung über seine fahrtechnik ablegen? ich denke ich bringe beide o.g. atribute mit auf den trail (tritt und fahrsicherheit) und nichtsdestotrotz finde ich den weg grenzwertig fahrbar. ich denke ich spreche hier stellvertretend für uns plauscher und wir werden uns sicher an präsis bitte halten. 

ob du dich nun dran hälst oder nicht ist mir egal nur diese diskutiererei sollte man bitte bleiben lassen, die führt nämlich zu nichts.


gruß 
marco.

ps: wolltest du nicht mal ne guide ausbildung machen? ich denke nicht dass du da mit den richtigen vorraussetzungen startest.


----------



## TristanM (4. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das kann doch wohl jetzt bitte nicht soo schwierig sein dem rat bzw. der bitte eines locals zu folgen und dem trail seine erholungspause zuzusichern. allemal besser als wenns den bald gar nicht mehr gibt..


Jetzt fängst Du auch noch mit dem Gejammer an -- das hält man ja im Kopf nicht aus!
Wer den Weg bisher gefahren ist, wird ihn auch weiterhin fahren - warum auch nicht?! Wen will man denn hier überhaupt erreichen?? Die Masse der Wegbenutzer liest dieses Forum garantiert nicht.
Ich finde das Argument, er würde durch ein "Nichtbefahren" besser übrigens absolut daneben - ebenso wie den gesamten Thread Herr Oberschulmeister "Präsi"!
Bald wird wahrscheinlich auch noch darum gebeten, bitte den Abgang von der Gans ins Huttental auch nicht mehr hoch zu fahren, weil wir die Geröllmassen lostreten, oder nicht mehr durchs Felsentor, weil wir mit unseren Helmen die Steine von der Decke schrubbeln  - entschuldige bitte, aber da macht die Natur schon ihr eigenes Ding...
Ich denke, es gäbe wirklich wichtigere Themen im Zusammenhang mit dem Umgang der Biker mit Mensch und Natur - oder?!
Also, ich muß mich saharadesertfox eindeutig anschließen...


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das kann doch wohl jetzt bitte nicht soo schwierig sein dem rat bzw. der bitte eines locals zu folgen und dem trail seine erholungspause zuzusichern....





TristanM schrieb:


> .... Ich finde das Argument, er würde durch ein "Nichtbefahren" besser übrigens absolut daneben...
> Also, ich muß mich saharadesertfox eindeutig anschließen...




Ich nehme die Kritik an dem Weg ernst, der Weg ist einmalig!!!

Dennoch, wenn der Weg überhaupt nicht mehr genutzt wird (egal ob bewandert oder befahren), wird sich die Natur den Weg zurückholen. Wenn das der Wunsch der Bike-Gemeinde ist, dann schließe ich mich dem an.




TristanM schrieb:


> ... Also, ich muß mich saharadesertfox eindeutig anschließen...



Danke. für die Zustimmung.


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. November 2007)

Wer wissen will um welchen Flecken Bad-Kreuznachs dieser Streit entbrannt ist, hier der Startpunkt für die Wanderroute "Barney-Geröllheimer" (befahren bitte meiden) und auch eine schöne 28km lange Wanderroute.

Die Wanderroute beginnt am Parkplatz Trimm-Dich Pfad und führt mehrfach an schönen Aussichtspunkten, Salinen und vielen schönen Gastwirtschaften vorbei, um auch kulinarisch einkehren zu können.

Beide Dateien können mit Google Earth geladen werden.


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer wissen will um welchen Flecken Bad-Kreuznachs dieser Streit entbrannt ist, hier der Startpunkt für die Wanderroute "Barney-Geröllheimer" (befahren bitte meiden) und auch eine schöne 28km lange Wanderroute.
> 
> Die Wanderroute beginnt am Parkplatz Trimm-Dich Pfad und führt mehrfach an schönen Aussichtspunkten, Salinen und vielen schönen Gastwirtschaften vorbei, um auch kulinarisch einkehren zu können.
> 
> Beide Dateien können mit Google Earth geladen werden.



sorry olli aber dieses posting ist in sachen beklopptheit vollkommen weit vorne und fast nicht überbietbar.  soweing weitsichtigkeit hätte ich dir eindeutig nicht zugetraut. schade.

[email protected]: sind wir schonmal zusammen die treppe runtergefallen oder warum sprichst du mich so an als würdest du mich kennen?


----------



## X-Präsi (4. November 2007)

Sorry für meinen Oberschulmeisterhaften Ton, aber ich kann meine berufliche Herkunft nicht immer leugnen  

Zum Hintergrund, warum ich mich für das Thema so einsetze:
ich stehe in meiner DIMB-Funktion regelmässig mit Wanderverbänden und der öffentlichen Hand im Kontakt, diskutiere auf Podien mit Naturschutzvertretern und muss mir von allen Seiten immer wieder anhören, dass wir Biker die Wege kaputt machen. Meistens ist das Käse, aber im Fall des Barney-Trails ist das nun mal so. Ich weiss ja nicht, wer von Euch den schon vor 10 Jahren gefahren ist und sich erinnern kann, wie geil der damals noch war. Griffig und auch an den porösesten Stellen so breit, dass jeder problemlos durchfahren konnte. Und jetzt ist stellenweise fast alles weggebrochen. Und da haben wir Biker der natürlichen Erosion mächtig nachgeholfen. 

Und erspart mir bitte weitere Anspielungen auf die Fahrtechnik. Ich z.B. fahre das Ding immer noch ohne abzusteigen durch. Die grosse Masse aber nicht. Die rutscht dann immer wieder mit dem Vorderrad weg den Hang runter und wieder bröckelts.

Ich möchte hier keinen Streit lostreten. Wer mit mir der Meinung ist, dass der Weg ne Pause verdient hat, meidet ihn. Wer meint, dass ihn das nicht interessiert, der macht sich halt weiter keinen Kopf und fährt ihn weiter. 
*Mit jedem, der den Trail ne Weile nicht fährt, ist schon was gewonnen. *
Und es gibt doch so viele andere geile Trails in Kreuznach...


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sorry olli aber dieses posting ist in sachen beklopptheit vollkommen weit vorne und fast nicht überbietbar.  soweing weitsichtigkeit hätte ich dir eindeutig nicht zugetraut. schade....



Hä?  

Ich kenne den Weg nicht als Mountainbiker, sondern als Läufer. Der Track ist mit dem Forerunner 205 aufgenommen worden, also einer reiner Läufer-GPS Uhr!!!

Du solltest bemerkt haben, dass die Wanderroute ein wenig anders als die MTB-Route ist. Einige Wege sind für MTB schlichtweg nicht befahrbar. So z.B. der ausgewiesene Bergpfad zum Rotenfels hoch. Ich wüsste nicht wie da ein MTB hochkommt. Desweiteren die Salinen, da darf kein Fahrradfahrer durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. November 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wer mit mir der Meinung ist, dass der Weg ne Pause verdient hat, meidet ihn.



das bringt aber nix. erstens weil wahrscheinlich trotz des aufrufs hier, viele andere soweiso weiterfahren. und zweitens, falls dies nicht der fall sein sollte, weil ihn sich dann die natur zurückholt. saharadessertfox hat da absolut recht. verstehe auch nicht, dass ausgerechnet ein biker darum bittet, den weg nicht mehr zu befahren. besser wäre es, würde man dazu aufrufen, mal ein we in die pflege des trails zu investieren - also die weggebrochenen stellen ein wenig abstützen, auffüllen, feststampfen etc. 
ihr könntet sogar noch eine dimb-werbe-aktion draus machen und so auch mal mit postiven nachrichten aufwarten ...


----------



## Marco_Rohr (5. November 2007)

Lieber Präsi,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Es sollte doch in diesem Forum möglich sein, in einem konkreten Fall auch mal Überlegungen zum Thema "freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung" anzustellen. Wir sind schließlich alle daran interessiert, die schönen Trails rund um KH auch noch langfristig fahren zu können. Zu einem verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit den Wegen - die schließlich nicht von uns angelegt wurden - gehört es auch, in begründeten Fällen Wege aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen zu schonen.

Beim aktuellen Zustand des "Barney Geröllheimer" - den ich auch schon seit 15 Jahren kenne - bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, dass eine Besserung nur durch Nichtnutzung eintritt. Da wird schon eine aktive Sanierung nötig sein. Wenn man das an die große Glocke hängt, kann das aber auch einen unerwünschten Effekt haben ...


----------



## X-Präsi (5. November 2007)

Sind doch einige gute Ansätze da: 

nicht nur ne Weile schonen, sondern aktiv reparieren, sprich dauerhaft abstützen. Das Ganze mit Zustimmung des Forstes (muss sein) und ohne großes Presse-Tamtam, damit keine unerwünschten Nebeneffekte auftreten. 

*Wer würde denn bei der Trailcare-Aktion "Rettet den Barney!" mithelfen?*


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. November 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Wer würde denn bei der Trailcare-Aktion "Rettet den Barney!" mithelfen?*



An einer solchen Aktion bin ich dabei. So etwas ist sinnvoller, als nichts zu tun. Herabstürzende Mountainbiker oder Wanderer die von diesem Aufruf nichts erfahren, schädigen die Natur noch mehr.


----------



## Mr. Hide (6. November 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Wer würde denn bei der Trailcare-Aktion "Rettet den Barney!" mithelfen?*



Ich auch, Schaufel und so habe ich allerdings nicht, bin aber schwer und kann dann das Ganze festtrampeln.....


----------



## luftikuss08 (6. November 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiF (6. November 2007)

ich kann zwar nicht helfen (anreise etwar weit) aber ich finde die Idee eines Trail days wie in den USA  üblich sehr gut.
Auch ich Fahre den Barney seit genau 10 jahren und würde mich freuen wenn ich ihn nächstes jahr wieder fahren könnte


----------



## luftikuss08 (9. November 2007)

Also wann ????
Präsi, .... sag was? !!!


Ich bring Schaufel usw. mit.


----------



## X-Präsi (9. November 2007)

Habs vorhin schon dem Fox geschrieben:

wir brauchen bei den Streckenlängen, die gestützt werden müssen, mindestens 10 Leutz. Bis jetzt sind wir erst 4. Gucke mal, dass ich noch weitere motivieren kann und dann gehts zum Forstamt. 

Nächste Woche mehr Info - bis dahin könnte sich auch hier ruhig noch ein paar melden...


----------



## Der Biber (9. November 2007)

Hi ihr Leutz,
also bei ner gescheiten Trailrettung bin ich voll dabei!!!
Axt, Klappspaten und Säge bring ich mit.
Jetzt nur noch ein Termin und noch ein Paar helfende Hände und los gehts.
bis dann
Gruß Simon


----------



## sne4k (11. November 2007)

Ich kenne den Trail ebenfalls, bin ihn auch schon mehrmals gefahren, und der Zustand ist wirklich extrem schlecht.

Das Ende an der Bismarkhütte ist auch nicht die richtige Einfahrt, eigentlich gehts in dem "Flussbett" etwas weiter vorne los, da ist der Weg aber garnicht mehr aufzufinden.

Bei einer Aktion würde ich mich auch beteiligen, Spaten, Axt, Säge kann ich ebenfalls mitbringen.

MfG


----------



## kmp (11. November 2007)

nabend!
würd mich solch einer Aktion auch anschließen, Schaufeln etc. hab ich auch da. Da ich zwecks Studium in Aachen bin und nur gelgentlich zu Hause wärs fraglich ob ich an dem Termin dann könnte, aber ich kann versuchen das einzurichten müsste nur so 2 Wochen vorher Bescheid wissen.

Zur Abnutzung an sich:
Ich wohne eigentlich am Emil-Jakob-Weg (Küppersstraße), kenne also die Ecke Wald seit meiner Kindheit. In den letzten Jahren hat sich da meiner Meinung nach einiges getan, Emil-Jakob-Weg Richtung Gans, da ist so viel Geröll etc vom Hang auf den Weg runtergesaut und das ohne zutun von Biker (meine Hauptsächlich das Stück am Aussichtspunkt ins Salinental/Bad Münster mit dem ganzen Vulkangestein). Da ist das kein Wunder, dass bei besagtem Trail der Hang mit der Zeit abrutscht, allerdings wird das durchs Befahren natürlich nicht besser insofern wär ne Plfegeaktion echt angebracht. 
Die größeren Wanderwege werden ja ab und zu von der Stadt oder so gepflegt, aber um so schmale Pfade kümmert sich keiner.

also sagt mir nen Termin und ich bin dabei wenns sich einrichten lässt...

so long


----------



## frankZer (11. November 2007)

sehr gute idee mit dem befestigen  
ich kenne den trail zwar noch nicht, wär aber auch bei einer sanierung dabei, wenn es terminlich bei mir paßt. etwas werkzeug werd ich dann mitbringen.

grüße


----------



## X-Präsi (11. November 2007)

eih klasse! bin überwältigt  

ich kümmere mich nächste Woche mal um nen Termin beim Forstamt. Denn ohne deren Zustimmung oder zumindest Duldung bekämen wir nur Ärger beim Trailcare.

Terminvorschläge schreibe ich dann hier mal rein.


----------



## Ripman (13. November 2007)

Hi Thommes,

bei so einer Aktion wäre ich auch dabei. Da ja scheinbar genug Werkzeug usw. vorhanden wäre, stelle ich nur meine Manpower zur Verfügung.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## poo-cocktail (13. November 2007)

wär dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkWI (13. November 2007)

Das würde ich mir alles schriftlich geben lassen bzw. das Forstamt um Hilfe bitten,sonst habt Ihr ganz schnell ganz viel Ärger am Hals.


----------



## smutje74 (14. November 2007)

SERVUS,

ich wäre auch dabei...

Gruß


----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2007)

DirkWI schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir alles schriftlich geben lassen bzw. das Forstamt um Hilfe bitten,sonst habt Ihr ganz schnell ganz viel Ärger am Hals.



eih logisch


----------



## galli (16. November 2007)

Hoi!

ich würde auch mithelfen... wer hat denn mit sowas Erfahrung?

Das ganze soll ja nicht beim ersten schweren Regen weggespült werden.
Auf NSMB.com gibt's immer wieder Berichte über die dortigen "Traildays" mit Bildern der "Sanierungsmethoden" usw.

Ich denke es wäre gut, mal einen Lokaltermin mit den Verantwortlichen (deren Zustimmung voraussgesetzt) zu organisieren, wo man an den betroffenen Stellen erstmal die Möglichkeiten zur Sanierung klärt, bevor man mit Schaufel und Säge anrückt...

bye
galli


----------



## Raschauer (16. November 2007)

Bin auch dabei 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## X-Präsi (16. November 2007)

Hi Leutz!

Schön, dass Ihr alle dabei seid! Ich kenne mich ein wenig aus und werde vermutlich auch noch ein paar Kundige mitbringen.

*Zwischenstand:*
Nachdem ich diese Woche mehrfach erfolglos versucht habe, jemanden beim Forstrevier zu erreichen, setze ich nächste Woche mal im (übergeordneten) Forstamt an. Alles wird gut  

Sobald wir die Zustimmung vom Forst haben, sollten wir uns sowieso erstmal auf dem Trail treffen, alles inspizieren und dann bei nem Bier oder ner Milch auf der Altenbaumburg alles bequatschen (freu mich schon auf den Toast "Kunigunde" ). Z.B. wer kann was, wer hat was, Termine etc.


----------



## Tweety (17. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte als Vorstandsmitglied des MTB Club Beinhart schon lange mal schreiben, dass ich es richtig gut finde, wie ein "Fred", der anfangs abzurutschen und persönlich zu werden drohte, so eine positive Wendung genommen hat. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, dass es eine Aktion in diesem Rahmen schon mal gegeben hätte, ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn die Aktion auch beim Forstamt ein offenes Ohr erhält, Jochen und ich wären dann bei dem Einsatz vor Ort auch dabei!

Gruß
Birgit


----------



## radicalric (18. November 2007)

Wirklich eine sinnvolle Idee. Der Zuspruch zur Trailrettung ist wirklich überwältigend. Wenn man jetzt noch etwas weiter ausholen würde, könnte man sich vorstellen, den diesjährigen Christmasride des MTB Clubs umzufunktionieren in die Rettungsaktion. Das da natürlich der Glühwein und die sonstige Verpflegung nicht fehlen darf, versteht sich von selbst. Auch ist es denkbar mit einer solchen Aktion des Clubs mal in die Fachpresse zu kommen (Bike, Mountain Bike,...), da die im Winter eh nicht wissen, über was man berichten kann. Weiter so.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## X-Präsi (19. November 2007)

es geht voran:

habe soeben mit dem Forstrevierleiter telefoniert. Er wusste sofort, welchen Weg ich meine (Problem also bekannt  ). 
Wir treffen uns nächste Woche, um die weitere Vorgehensweise (Ortstermin und Einbindung der Gemeinde als Mit-Eigentümer)  zu besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kmp (19. November 2007)

na das klingt doch gut! wann soll die Aktion denn dann so ungefähr stattfinden? (ich will jetzt keinen genauen Termin nur die Frage sobald wie möglich, diesen Winter noch, im Frühjahr oder wie?)


----------



## caress (19. November 2007)

super Sache  

ist vor allem, insofern alles glatt läuft, eine guter startschuss für die zusammenarbeit mit dem forstamt und um zu zeigen, das einem wirklich etwas an den wegen liegt.


insofern ich im Lande bin, natürlich auch dabei


----------



## X-Präsi (20. November 2007)

kmp schrieb:


> na das klingt doch gut! wann soll die Aktion denn dann so ungefähr stattfinden? (ich will jetzt keinen genauen Termin nur die Frage sobald wie möglich, diesen Winter noch, im Frühjahr oder wie?)



mal schauen, was bei dem Gespräch nächste Woche herauskommt.


----------



## Fubbes (20. November 2007)

kmp schrieb:


> na das klingt doch gut! wann soll die Aktion denn dann so ungefähr stattfinden? (ich will jetzt keinen genauen Termin nur die Frage sobald wie möglich, diesen Winter noch, im Frühjahr oder wie?)



Wenn Ripman wirklich mit retten will, wird vor dem nächsten Sommer nix laufen 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Ripman (20. November 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn Ripman wirklich mit retten will, wird vor dem nächsten Sommer nix laufen
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Häää


----------



## Fubbes (21. November 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Häää


Seit wann verlässt du bei Temperaturen kleiner 15 Grad das Haus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (21. November 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Seit wann verlässt du bei Temperaturen kleiner 15 Grad das Haus?



Kleiner 10° C und das auch nur auf dem Rad, bin möglicherweise mehr draußen unterwegs, als Du denkst. Radfahren ist nicht mein Leben.


----------



## Thomas (21. November 2007)

Wäre bei der Aktion auch mit dabei,
bringe Punsch mit 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (21. November 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wäre bei der Aktion auch mit dabei,
> bringe Punsch mit
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Coooool!  

Wenn der Gottvater des Forums dabei ist, kann ja nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## X-Präsi (23. November 2007)

und weiter gehts:

am 04.12., nachmittags, habe ich ein erstes Treffen mit dem Forstrevierleiter. Max. 1-2 Personen könnten daran noch teilnehmen. Wer mag mit?


----------



## ChrisK (24. November 2007)

Hallo Oberstudienrat Thomas

Bin auch dabei (wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss). Wenn Du beim Forstamt bist könnte man vielleicht auch mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob man die ein oder andere luftige "Umgehung" bauen dürfte. Ich denke an die kleine Senke in der Linkskurve, worauf der steile Anstieg folgt. Da ist in der Senke ein Baum, über den man eine "Brücke" schlagen könnte. Könnte eine ganz lustige Alternative sein. Vielleicht kann man ja noch das ein oder andere Higlight einbauen. (Allerdings auch nur mit Zustimmung des Försters)

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Taurin1 (25. November 2007)

So.. habe das ganze mal verfolgt..Forstamt ist eine gute Idee.. wäre natürlich auch dabei!!! lg..


----------



## kmp (26. November 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> und weiter gehts:
> 
> am 04.12., nachmittags, habe ich ein erstes Treffen mit dem Forstrevierleiter. Max. 1-2 Personen könnten daran noch teilnehmen. Wer mag mit?



da ich die Woche über in Aachen zwecks Studium bin kann ich da schonmal nicht mit. Ich denke sollte auch jemand sein der vlt bissl Ahnung hat worauf es bei sowas ankommt usw...


----------



## X-Präsi (29. November 2007)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Hallo Oberstudienrat Thomas
> 
> Bin auch dabei (wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss). Wenn Du beim Forstamt bist könnte man vielleicht auch mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob man die ein oder andere luftige "Umgehung" bauen dürfte. Ich denke an die kleine Senke in der Linkskurve, worauf der steile Anstieg folgt. Da ist in der Senke ein Baum, über den man eine "Brücke" schlagen könnte. Könnte eine ganz lustige Alternative sein. Vielleicht kann man ja noch das ein oder andere Higlight einbauen. (Allerdings auch nur mit Zustimmung des Försters)
> 
> ...



*Augenleucht* genau so ne Idee hatte ich auch schon...


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> und weiter gehts:
> 
> am 04.12., nachmittags, habe ich ein erstes Treffen mit dem Forstrevierleiter. Max. 1-2 Personen könnten daran noch teilnehmen. Wer mag mit?



Wenn sonst niemand Zeit hat, würde ich mich anschliessen. Lass uns kurz telefonieren...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (30. November 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wenn sonst niemand Zeit hat, würde ich mich anschliessen. Lass uns kurz telefonieren...
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



ich ruf Dich dann mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (4. Dezember 2007)

Das Gespräch heute war suboptimal:

Der Revierförster hatte einen anderen Weg gemeint (den breiten, der oben von der Bismarckhütte zur Altenbaumburg führt), der aber aus unserer Sicht ohnehin völlig problemlos ist.

Nach kurzem Belaufen des Barney-Weges, um ein paar reparaturwürdige Stellen zu zeigen, verwies er gleich auf die Rechtslage: "Das ist kein Weg, sondern ein Pfad und die sind in RLP für Radfahrer verboten." 
Einer von mir angeregten rechtlich zulässigen Ausnahme vom Befahrensverbot durch das Forstamt Sobernheim würde er als Revierförster nicht zustimmen, nicht zuletzt, da sich dort das (in unseren breiten sehr seltene) Haselhuhn wieder angesiedelt habe.
Meine Einwände, dass der Trail dann aber sinnvoller- und konsequenterweise auch für Fussgänger und nicht nur für Biker dicht gemacht werden müsse, interessierte nicht. Und auch der Hinweis, dass so gar nichts gewonnen werde - weder für den Weg noch für das Haselhuhn - prallte anscheind ab. Denn vermutlich wird der Weg genauso weiter benutzt wie bisher. 
Bei einer Öffnung für die Biker bestünde wenigstens die Chance, den Weg durch die Biker instand zu halten und ggfs. während der Brutzeit des bodenbrütenden Haselhuhns im Frühjahr für einige Wochen dicht zu machen. Schließlich sind wir Biker keine Naturrambos und können auch mal ein paar Wochen verzichten. Auf dem Rotenfels Richtung Traisen funktioniert das ja auch ganz gut. 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

Er übergibt den "Fall" jetzt an das Forstamt in Sobernheim. Mal schauen, ob wir dort eher ein offenes Ohr finden. Schließlich wollen wir nichts Schlimmes. Vielleicht können wir dort anhand anderer erfolgreicher "Pojekte" zeigen, wie es funktionien kann. Aber dafür müsste man uns erstmal zuhören und nicht gleich wieder mit der Rechtslage winken.


Mein persönliches Fazit:
Ich habe in meinen vielen Jahren DIMB-Erfahrung noch keine so von vornherein verschlossene und ablehnende Haltung erlebt. Bin echt enttäuscht.


----------



## Ruderbock (5. Dezember 2007)

trotzdem DANKE!!
Ich drück weiter die Daumen


----------



## kmp (5. Dezember 2007)

hm schade doofe Sache das ganze. Aber das ist doch mal wieder typisch, etwas verkommt, jemand zeigt Interesse und Initiative um es zu pflegen/verändern/verbessern und man kriegt nur Steine in den Weg gelegt...

Der Weg ist zwar soweit ich mich recht erinner nicht explizit als Wanderweg ausgeschrieben, ist aber in Karten verzeichnet, somit also auch für jedermann zu finden, also sollte er soweit instand gehalten werden, dass jedermann ihn auch nutzen kann, aber kein Offizieller machts und wenns sich dann jemand bereiterklärt es freiwillig, unentgeltlich zu machen wird abgeblockt....das ist doch dämlich...

naja kann man nix machen vlt siehts im Forstamt ja besser aus.


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. Dezember 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> ....würde er als Revierförster nicht zustimmen, nicht zuletzt, da sich dort das (in unseren breiten sehr seltene) Haselhuhn wieder angesiedelt habe......



Der Förster ist vor allem am Holz interessiert. Wenn Holz zu schlagen ist, dann interessiert die Förster auch keine Haselhuhn oder andere Lebewesen. An manchen Stellen ist der Wald kahl geschlagen (nicht nur durch Stürme). Der Wald sieht dann aus als ob Vandalen durchgezogen wären und Holz einfach vergessen und liegengelassen .... Profit ist wichtiger. Aufräumen kostet schließlich Geld.


----------



## Biker 93 (21. Dezember 2007)

hey

ja is mir auch aufgefallen.fahre auch öffters.ja aber wo soll man sonst fahren? fahre in den nächsten tagen noch einmal un schau mir den weg nocheinmal an.kennste vielleicht noch andere strecken?


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Dezember 2007)

Biker 93 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> kennste vielleicht noch andere strecken?



Meinst Du die Frage ernst? Wenn ja, schau Dir mal meine Silberseetour an. Sind etliche leckere Trails drinne...

http://mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=48&Itemid=28


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. Januar 2008)

au backe habe das ganze erst jetzt gelesen, den weg meide ich schön seit längerem, hat es denn jetzt was weiteres ergeben, die mühlen malen langsam ich weiss, sollte aber was bei rumkommen biete ich meine Hilfe gerne an

gruß daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Januar 2008)

Danke für das Angebot zur Mithilfe. Umso trauriger ist es, dass das Angebot von so vielen, den Revierförster nicht interessiert 

Mal schauen, wie das Forstamt jetzt offiziell reagiert.


----------



## powderJO (10. Januar 2008)

schade. aber sollte das forstamt sich ähnlch verhalten wäre dass doch auch ein paar pressezeilen wert, oder? motto zum beispiel: vom steuerzahler finanziertes amt lehnt kostenlose mithilfe von bürgern bei wegpflege ab. da findet sich sicher der ein oder andere lokalreporter, der sowas gerne aufgreift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Rohr (19. Januar 2008)

Der Artikel in der AZ vom 19.01.08 (http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3129010) und der Hinweis im Kommentar auf die Trails am nördlichen Lemberg und am Birkerhof (http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3128100) sind zwar in der Sache richtig, aber kontraproduktiv. Je mehr wir damit in die Öffentlichkeit gehen, umso mehr werden Sperrungen von Wegen provoziert. Die Rechtslage spricht nämlich klar gegen uns.

Marco


----------



## Posser (19. Januar 2008)

Gässje schrieb:


> Der Artikel in der AZ vom 19.01.08 (http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3129010) und der Hinweis im Kommentar auf die Trails am nördlichen Lemberg und am Birkerhof (http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3128100) sind zwar in der Sache richtig, aber kontraproduktiv. Je mehr wir damit in die Öffentlichkeit gehen, umso mehr werden Sperrungen von Wegen provoziert. Die Rechtslage spricht nämlich klar gegen uns.
> 
> Marco



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahre seit ca. 7 Jahren die Wege und weiß, dass wir hier in der Region mit den Felsentrails in einer besonders privilegierten Lage sind, für die andere weit fahren müssen. Leider musste ich mir aber auch immer wieder Bemerkungen und Belehrungen von Wanderern, Nordic-Walkern und Förstern anhören, dass die Mountainbiker auf diesen Wegen nichts verloren haben. 

Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick schön ist, dass sich unser bikebegeisterter Lokalredakteur mit einem halbseitigen Zeitungsbericht und Kommentar für unsere Interessen einsetzt, so hoffe ich doch, dass dieser Schuss nicht nach hinten losgeht. Denn eins ist klar: wir Biker haben bei weitem nicht die Lobby, wie die wandernden, nordic-walkenden und sonstigen Touristen und Kurgäste, die ja Geld in die Region bringen und ein Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Kurstädte darstellen und damit für die Kommunalpolitiker wichtiger sind, als störende Biker. So können wir wahrscheinlich am Ende froh sein, wenn wir weiterhin geduldet bleiben und die Super-Trails für uns nicht endgültig gesperrt werden. Daher plädiere ich dafür, den Ball möglichst flach zu halten.


----------



## ChrisK (19. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, was sich der eifrige Lokalredakteur bei diesem Artikel gedacht hat. Man merkt, dass er wohl inzwischen doch ein wenig zuviel Rennrad gefahren ist, sonst hätte er wohl nicht einen Artikel verfasst, der es in Zukunft den Mountainbikern umso schwerer machen wird, ohne Probleme ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. 

Für Präsi: Ich halte Dein Vorgehen nachwievor für richtig. Wenn wir uns als Mountainbiker leidlicherweise in einer rechtlichen Grauzone bewegen, kann man nicht allzu aggressiv nach vorne preschen, sonst hat man im Nu eine große Mehrheit gegen sich aufgebaut.

Vielleicht ist es interessant noch zu erwähnen, dass es in Bad Kreuznach ja mal einen Mountainbike Club gab, der sich zeitweise recht erfolgreich für die Interessen der Biker eingesetzt hat. Leider ist der Verein unter dem Vorsitz des besagten Lokalredakteurs zugrunde gegangen und hat sich aufgelöst. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## TristanM (19. Januar 2008)

Jetzt muß ich doch noch einmal ein paar Worte loswerden.. zu Beginn dieses Beitrags hier im Forum war meine Haltung eher eine Mischung aus Desinteresse und Kapitulation. Allerdings muß ich sagen, daß ich im Laufe der Diskussionen und Beiträge doch erkennen mußte, daß dieses Thema doch einige unserer Bikerkollegen anspricht und eine große Zahl sehr engagiert bei der Sache ist. Das finde ich wirklich sehr überraschend und lobenswert!!!  

Als ich heute morgen durch unser lokales Blättchen blätterte, sah ich das, was ich eigentlich schon seit einiger Zeit erwartet hatte und was sich auf Grund der vorangegangen Beiträge auch einfach ergeben mußte. Ich las zuerst den allgemeinen Beitrag... verfasst durch unseren Oberfahrradguru bei der Allgemeinen Zeitung -- soweit so gut -- anschließend habe ich dann auch den Kommentar gelesen (ist ja schon witzig, daß man einen Artikel liest und gleich daneben einen Kommentar vom gleichen Verfasser - das läßt mich dann doch den Artikel mit etwas anderen Augen erneut lesen)...
Und da hat es mich dann fast aus den Hausschuhen gehoben --- da läßt der Kommentator den engagierten Initiator der Aktion doch glatt auf oberarrogante Art und Weise auflaufen mit dem Hinweis, das Vorgehen sei eh unprofessionell und nicht besonders klug gewesen!! *Pfui, kann ich da nur sagen -- wie glaubwürdig ist dann noch das Lob der Aktion im nebenstehenden Beitrag??
*
Wenn unser Herr von Zeitung so schlau ist, und weiß wie man es richtig macht, dann sollte man innerhalb einer Interessengemeinschaft doch etwas mehr Solidarität erwarten - oder?!

Klar, hat unser Zeitungsautor vielleicht auch ein paar richtige Argumente gebracht, er hatte ja auch genug Zeit und Material zum Nachdenken, aber das Verhalten, sich als "superschlauer" und "die Situation voll überschauender Beobachter" darzustellen ist bestenfalls als Versuch zu werten, sich innerhalb des Blattes weiter zu etablieren und trägt keinesfalls zur Werbung um weitere Unterstützung seitens der Leser bei. (Was ich von der Person im konkreten Fall eigentlich erwartet hätte)

Ich finde, man sollte die Sache einfach auf sich beruhen lassen und weiterhin die Touren genießen - ob man den Weg nun fährt oder nicht - denn jeder von uns sollte selbst am besten wissen, was er persönlich zu unserem Ruf als Mountainbiker beitragen kann!


----------



## plutino (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,

blöd gelaufen, daß der gute "kettentrail" - so heißt er in der Wöllsteiner Szene - jetzt in der Presse gelandet ist.
Ich fahre den Weg gerne und oft, sein Zustand wechselt seit Jahren, eine dramatische Verschlechterung des Weges liegt eindeutig nicht vor. 
Manche Stellen werden von Wildschweinen verwüstet, wegen der Steilheit der Hänge und dem lockeren Konglomeratcharakter des Felsens ist eine Regenerosion unvermeidlich. An allenfalls zwei Schlüsselstellen sind Biker für Zerstörungen verantwortlich - hier sollte man vielleicht über ein wegeschonendes Absteigen  nachdenken. Konflikte mit Fußgängern auf diesem Weg sind kaum möglich, mir persönlich ist dort weder ein Fußgänger noch ein anderer Biker in Jahren begegnet - wohl schon etliche Wildschweine.
Wie und wo kann man erfahren, wann das Haselhuhn dort brütet, das ist für mich ein Grund die Gegend zu meiden.
Gruß plutino


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Januar 2008)

Hi Leutz!

Ich bin echt entsetzt, denn

1. 
kenne ich den Robert (Lokalredakteur) schon ewig und 

2. 
hatte ich mich vergangene Woche mit ihm darauf geeinigt, dass er nix schreibt, bis ich mit Forstamt gesprochen habe und weiss, wo die Reise hingehen soll. Dieser Artikel zur jetzigen Zeit war hochgradig kontraproduktiv und wird die Fronten eher verhärten, denn Gesprächsbereitschaft fördern. WEiss auch nicht, was das soll? Denkt er, dass ich mich als Nicht-Kreuznacher raushalten soll, oder was? Fahre die Trails vermutlich öfters als er...  

3.
Dass er seinen eigenen Artikel und mein Vorgehen in der Form kommentiert, zeigt, dass er anscheinend eine rosarote Bikerbrille auf hat. Aber was will man von jemandem erwarten, der bei seinen AZ-Touren mit 80 und mehr Leuten in einer Gruppe über die engen Kreuznacher Trails fährt und sich scheinbar keine Gedanken darüber macht, dass das durchaus belastend für andere Waldbesucher sein kann. Genau so was ist geeignet, die seitens des Forstamts geäußerte "hohe Konfliktbelastung der Region" zu fördern. 
Fussgänger müssen bei so einer großen Gruppe bis zu 10 Minuten an der Seite stehen und warten, bis alle vorbei sind. Der Guide wird vielleicht noch freundlich begrüßt, aber der 95. erntet sicherlich ein langes Gesicht. Sowas muss nicht sein. Wegen Theater mit zu großen Bikergruppen habe ich Anfang der 90er als Beinhart-Präsi mehr als einmal im Forstamt Bingen antanzen müssen. Und das, obwohl auf dem Trail kein Fussgänger was gesagt hatte. Aber gleich am Montag Früh beim Forstamt dem Ärger Luft gemacht... Aber das war jetzt off-topic. 

Fakt ist: Die Biker haben nicht unwesentlich zur Erosion durch permanentes Wegbrechen von Wegestücken des "Barney-Trails" beigetragen. Ich kenne den Trail ebenfalls seit 1990,als ich ihn das erste Mal befuhr. Und er sah damals noch völlig anders aus. Und ich bin froh und auch stolz auf unsere Community, dass so viele bei der Reparatur mithelfen wollen. 

Den Trail vom Birker Hof, den er immerhin für "von Bikern betroffen" beschrieben hat, habe ich ihm beim Telefonat letzte Woche als weiteres Beispiel für Trailbelastung durch Biker(-Schredderbremse) genannt. Schön, dass er es da wenigstens erkannt hat. 

Wegeschäden bzw. deren Beseitigung dann aber einfach aufs Forstamt bzw. die Kommunen zu schieben, statt eine Kooperation und Eigeninitiative von Bikern zu fördern, halte ich für den falschen Weg. Und dass das Forstamt sich auf die (völlig zweckfremde) Rechtslage zurückzieht und die Reparatur dieser Wege nicht vorrangig betreibt, dürfte auch klar sein.

Ich hoffe, dass durch den Artikel keine Öffentlichkeitsdiskussion losgetreten wird, die wieder die immer noch zahlreichen Bike-Gegner und Ewig-Gestrigen auf den Plan ruft und zu unzähligen Leserbriefen etc. führt. Das können wir am allerwenigsten brauchen. So ein Theater wie in der Pfalz 2006 ist alles andere als hilfreich.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht dazu beitragen, jetzt in der Presse eine öffentliche Diskussion auszutragen. Das ist in den seltensten Fällen zielführend. 

Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch, und alles wird jetzt schlagartig gut, weil ja was tolles über die Biker in der AZ gestanden hat. Wenn dadurch dann die Trails durchs Forstamt repariert werden, perfekt. Dann mache ich doch gerne das Bauernopfer 

4.
Habe nächste Woche einen Rückruf bei einem Förster des Forstamtes Bad Sobernheim offen. Mal hören, wie er der Sache gegenüber eingestellt ist.
Bei der gründlichen Vorarbeit durch die AZ erwarte ich mir aber nicht mehr allzuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (21. Januar 2008)

plutino schrieb:


> Wie und wo kann man erfahren, wann das Haselhuhn dort brütet, das ist für mich ein Grund die Gegend zu meiden.
> Gruß plutino



Die Brutzeit des bodenbrütenden Haselhuhns ist Mai / Juni.


----------



## Thomas (21. Januar 2008)

_entfernt wegen offtopic_


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte soeben einen sehr freundlichen Rückruf des Forstamtsleiters von Bad Sobernheim, Hr. Vogt. 

Wir treffen uns nächste Woche Mittwoch, 15.30 Uhr, an der Altenbaumburg, begehen den Weg und setzen uns anschließend zusammen. 

Mag noch wer mitkommen? Maximal 2 weitere wären angenehm...


----------



## frankZer (5. Februar 2008)

Gibt es was Neues?


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Februar 2008)

Ja gibt es. Wollte aber eigentlich abwarten, bis ich alle Hintergrundfakten zusammen habe. 

Aber soviel schon mal vorweg:

Das Gespräch mit Hr. Vogt verlief in sehr freundlicher und offener Atmosphäre und wir haben uns gemeinsam den Trail angeschaut. Befestigung der losen Streckenabschnitte wäre theoretisch problemlos möglich. 
Problem ist jedoch, dass der gesamte Weg in einem FFH- und Natura2000 Gebiet verläuft. Diese Gebiete sind besonders geschützt. Hier wäre dann bei jeder Veränderung an dem Weg die Einbindung der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde erforderlich. 
Ich kläre zur Zeit mit Naturschutz-Fachleuten der DIMB inwieweit wir überhaupt eine Chance haben könnten, eine positive Entscheidung der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde zu erhalten. 

Wenn die Aussichten nicht gut sind, würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Dann bliebe alles wie es ist. Wäre zwar schade, aber ich denke alles andere wäre eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2008)

FFH? Natura2000? klär uns mal auf, was das bedeutet...


----------



## Darkwing (6. Februar 2008)

FFH -> *F*lora-*F*auna-*H*abitat ->  so was wie ein Naturschutzgebiet nach EU-Richtlinien

Natura2000 -> länderübergreifendes Schutzgebietssystem innerhalb der Europäischen Union


----------



## b4cke (12. Februar 2008)

ui, habe den thread nicht gesehen und bin den weg eben gefahren.

(Um sicher zu gehen:
Das ist der Trail nach der Bismarckhütte, wo der anfang relativ "verborgen" ist, nach einer rechts kurve, oder? Der Trail ist schön mit wurzeln, steinen und felsen durchzogen und man hat 2 kleine wallrides... )

Sollte das der Trail sein, dann sorry! Aber ich finde den nicht sehr abgefahren, kenne ihn aber auch erst seit einem Jahr! Ratter da eh über die kleineren Felsen, wüsste nicht, das man denen ausweichen könnte. Denn sollte dies mal möglich gewesen sein, gute nacht! Dann ist da wirklich viel abgerutscht!

grüße,
Christoph

p.s: Gibts was neues?


----------



## Thomas (12. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube du bist den Ho Chi Minh gefahren, der andere geht hinter der Bismarckhütte links ab...


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Februar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist den Ho Chi Minh gefahren, der andere geht hinter der Bismarckhütte links ab...




von der Beschreibung her müsstest Du recht haben. vor allen dingen die beiden kleinen anlieger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

